# Audio Pausen hinzufügen



## John_J (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich weiss nicht ob ich im richtigen Rubrik frage. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist...könnt ihr es bitte verschieben  .


Ich wollte euxh experten fragen, ob es irgendwie möglich ist, das man in eine Audiodatei, z.b alle 5 sekunden pausen hinzufügen kann. Das soll automatisch gemacht werden und nicht manuell. Manuell geht es ja mit Cool Edit. Aber ich will zb. das zu einem AUdio alle 5 sekunden eine pause gemacht wird, also 5 sekunden wird nichts gesprochen.

Es geht mir hier die Aufnahmen der Vorlesungen aus der Uni. Ich habe die Vorlesungen aufgenommen und wollte Sie mir jetzt zuhause anhören und alles mitschreiben, aber es gibt profs die reden sehr schnell, man kommt da nicht immer mit und muss immer zurückspulen. Daher wollte ich das alle 5 sekunden ca 5 sekunden pause in eine audiodatei hinzugefügt werden, und die eintrag soll automatisch erfolgen.

Über Cool edit geht es wie gesagt, aber z.b für ein audio mit einer länge von 90 min braucht man ca selber ne stunde bis man die pausen hinzufügt.

Gibt es ein Tool mit der ich die Pausen automatisch hinzufügen lassen kann. Ihr würdet mir sehr helfen, da ich so meine Arbeit verbessern könnte und sehr viel zeit sparen würde.

Grüsse

Stevv


----------



## bokay (22. Dezember 2010)

Was du brauchst ist eine software zum transkribieren


----------

